# موسوعة الكتاب المقدس



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*مقدمة
لقداسة البابا المعظم شنودة الثالث*
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

*الكتاب المقدس هو عماد الحياة
*عماد الحياة العقيدية واللاهوتية، وعماد الحياة الروحية أيضاً، ولا ننسى ما ورد في المزمور: "الرجل الصالح في ناموس الرب مسرته وفى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً" (مز1 : 2 ) . وهذه العبادة في المزمور الأول هي نفس ما قاله الرب ليشوع بن نون : " لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج به نهاراً وليلاً" (يش 8:1)، على الرغم من أن يشوع كان قائد جيش وكانت مشغولياته كثيرة. وهذا الأمر أيضاً نجده في الإصحاح السادس من سفر التثنية. في تثنية (5) وردت الوصايا العشر كما وردت في سفر الخروج (20) وبعد ماربنا قال الوصايا العشر في تثنية (5)؛ قال في إصحاح (6) : "لتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك وقصها على أولادك وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك وحين تنام وحين تقوم" (تث 6:6،7).
الكتاب المقدس مفيد لنا جميعاً لا نستغني عنه،مهما وصلنا من العلم والمعرفة :وهو مجال للتأمل الروحي، كما يقول المرتل في المزمور الكبير : "لكل كمال رأيت حداً أما وصيتك فواسعة جداً" (مز 96:119) كما يقول أيضاً : " لو لم تكن شريعتك هي تلاوتي، لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتي" (مز 92:119). الكتاب إذن نافع للحياة الروحية ولمعرفة طريق الرب، ونافع للتأمل . ونافع أيضاً للتعليم، وفى الدفاع عن العقيدة، ونافع أيضاً للرد على الحروب الروحية التي تحارب الإنسان،وكما قال القديس مار أوغريس في إحدى ميامره : (إنك ترد كل خطية بإحدى الوصايا). أي أنك عندما تحارب بأي خطية يمكنك أن تردعها بوصية من وصايا ربنا.
فمثلاً إذا حوربت بالغضب تذكر قول الكتاب: "ليكن كل إنسان مسرعاً إلى الاستماع، مبطئاً في التكلم، مبطئاً في الغضب لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله" (يع 20:1) إذا حوربت بأخطاء في الكلام، تذكر قول الكتاب: "كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية" (أم 19 : 10 )وإذا حوربت بالكبرياء تذكر الآية التي تقول: "قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح" (أم 18:16). وإذا حوربت بالبر الذاتي تذكر ما قيل عن أيوب الصديق وأصحابه الثلاثة في سفر أيوب : "فكف هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة عن مجاوبة أيوب لكونه باراً في عين نفسه، حينئذ حمى غضب اليهو بن برخئيل البوزى من عشيرة رام، على أيوب حمى غضبه لأنه حسب نفسه أبر من الله وعلى أصحابه الثلاثة حمى غضبه، لأنهم لم يجدوا جواباُ واستذنبوا أيوب. حينئذ قال لهم أليهو : أنا فتى وأنتم شيوخ لذلك خفت وخشيت أن أتكلم، وقلت كثرة الأيام تظهر حكمة" (أي 1:32-7) والآية الأخيرة تظهر لنا الأدب في الكلام مع كبار السن . قلنا الكتاب المقدس نافع لتعريف الإنسان بطريق ربنا، وهو يقوده في الحياة الروحية. لذلك بيقول: "سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" ( (مز 105:119) هو أيضاً مجال للرد على كل خطية يحارب بها الإنسان، وهو أيضاً مجال للدفاع عن العقيدة. وكما سمعتم ممن تحدثوا قبلي إني قلت قبل ذلك خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة
الكتاب المقدس ليس هو مجرد آية ولكنه كتاب، بهذه المناسبة أحب أن أذكر أن السبتيين والأدفنتست لهم كتاب من تأليفهم اسمه "الكتاب يتكلم" يذكرون أي سؤال والإجابة بآية واحدة، بينما هناك آيات أخرى توضح المفهوم الكتابي. فاحترسوا أيضاً من هذا الكتاب مع إن اسمه "الكتاب يتكلم" لكنه يتكلم بطريقة خاطئة بآية واحدة، مثال هذا ما ورد في قصة سجان فليبى "آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك" (أع 31:16) ويتخذها البروتستانت أن الإيمان كافي للخلاص. وأيضاً "فقال لهم بطرس: توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس" (أع 38:2)، "من آمن وأعتمد خلص" (مر 16:16)قالها بطرس الرسول لليهود بعد أن نخسوا في قلوبهم وآمنوا. إذن يلزم التوبة ويلزم المعمودية. وربما أحدثكم بعض الحين عن مفهوم المعمودية في نظر هؤلاء الناس، ونحن لا نستخدم الآية الواحدة. فمثلاً في رسالة يوحنا الأولى "إن علمتم إنه بار هو، فاعلموا أن كل من يفعل البر مولود منه" (1يو 29:2) ونحن مع اهتمامنا بالأعمال اهتماما كبيراً، لا نقول إطلاقاً أن من يفعل البر يأخذ الميلاد الثاني بدون المعمودية. إنما هذه الآية قيلت في مجال والمعمودية في مجال آخر، يجتمع المجالان معاً لكي يكون تعليماً واحداً. أو مثلاً هذه الآية "الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله ألآب هي هذه: افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل في ضيقتهم، وحفظ الإنسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم" (يع 27:1) فلا يمكن أن نستخدم هذه الآية ونقول: أن افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل والحياة النقية هي كافية للخلاص بدون الإيمان وبدون المعمودية، نضع هذه إلى جوار تلك. كذلك نقرأ في (مت13 : 25 ) كيف أن السيد الرب يأتي للدينونة ويجلس على كرسي مجده، وتجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، فيفرزهم البعض عن يمينه والبعض عن يساره، فيقول للذين عن يمينه: "تعالوا إلىّ يا مباركي أبى رثوا الملك المعُد لكم قبل إنشاء العالم، لأني كنت جوعاناً فأطعمتموني، عطشاناً فسقيتموني، مريضاً فزرتموني... الخ" (مت 34:25-36) إلى آخر هذا الكلام، فلا يمكن أن نقول أن مجرد الاهتمام بالمحتاجين بأكلهم وشربهم وزيارتهم كافي للخلاص، وللوقوف عن يمين الله. أيضاً لابد من الإيمان، لابد من المعمودية، لابد من التوبة.فكما أننا لا نستخدم أسلوب الآية الواحدة ؛ لا نحب أنهم يستخدمون الآيةالواحدة 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*مركز الكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية

نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسي
*
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

يتصور البعض أن كنيستنا القبطية لا تهتم بالكتاب المقدس، وأن
طقوسها وعقائدها ليست كتابية. ولكن هذا الاتهام الباطل
سينكشف بوضوح حين نلاحظ ما يلي: 
[font=af_diwani]


أ- تكريم الكنيسة للإنجيل:

تعطى الكنيسة للإنجيل المقدس كرامة خاصة ويتضح ذلك من المواقف الآتية: 
1-البشارة الموضوعة على المذبح باستمرار.

2-الأناجيل التي توضع في أساسات الكنائس عند بنائها.

3-رفع الكاهن للبشارة وتقبيلها بتوقير شديد قبل تلاوة الإنجيل.

4-وجود أوشية (طلبة) خاصة يقولها الكاهن قبل تلاوة الإنجيل، يطلب فيها بركة للشعب، وقوة لتتميم الوصايا وطاعتها.

5-إضاءة الشموع والأنوار وقت قراءة الإنجيل، ليفهم الجميع أنه نور الحياة والطريق.

6-الوقوف أثناء قراءة الإنجيل بالذات، لأنه كلام الله وصوت القدير..


ب- استخدام الإنجيل في الطقس : 

1-لا يوجد طقس في الكنيسة خال من قراءات إنجيليه متعددة، ففي القداس الواحد مثلاً نقرأ تسعة فصول من الكتاب المقدس : (اثنين من المزامير والأناجيل في كل عشية وباكر والقداس، البولس، الكاثوليكون، الإبركسيس) وفى صوم نينوى والصوم الكبير نقرأ نبوات. وفى أسبوع الآلام نقرأ كميات ضخمة من العهدين مرتبة بطريقة رائعة تناسب أحداث الآلام المجيدة يوماً بيوم وساعة بساعة. وفى طقس المعمودية ومسحة المرضى، والزيجة واللقان والتسبحة نجد قراءات كثيرة مناسبة من الكتاب المقدس.

2-بل أن الكنيسة أفرزت رتبة خاصة من رتب الشماسية للكتاب المقدس، وهى رتبة "الأناغنوستيس" أو "القارئ" وهو مسئول عن قراءة ودراسة وتعليم الكتاب المقدس باستمرار، وشعاره في ذلك "فليفهم القارئ" (مت 15:24). 
ومثاله في ذلك"عزرا الكاتب".

ج- العقيدة الأرثوذكسية عقيدة كتابية:

1- تقوم العقائد الأرثوذكسية جميعها على الكتاب المقدس بنصوصه وروحه، وليس فيها بعد عن ذلك. فلا نجد فيها عقيدة تقوم على استنتاج عقلي بعيد عن 
روح الكتاب ونصوصه، إذ لا يوجد إنسان معصوم من الخطأ لكن الكتاب وحده له كل العصمة: "لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط 21:1) 

2- غير أن العقيدة الأرثوذكسية تقوم، على الكتاب ككل، فهي لا تستريح إلى أسلوب الآيةالواحدة، أو الاعتماد على نص واحد، أو بضعة نصوص يربطها البعض بافتعال واضح لتدعيم فكرهم الشخصي. الكتاب كل لا يتجزأ، والعقيدة يجب أن تقوم على هذا الأساس.

د- الكتاب أساس للحياة الروحية:

لم يحدث في تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية أن منعت الشعب عن قراءة الكتاب ، بل نراها دائماً تشجع أولادها على قراءته ودراسته وحفظ أجزاء منه. لقد اتخذت الكنيسة باستمرار الموقف السليم في هذا الأمر، فلا هي منعت الفرد العادي من قراءة الكتاب والتأمل فيه، ولا هي تركت للفرد العادي حرية التفسير دون الرجوع إلى أطار التقليد الكنسي وأقوال الآباء. ومن هنا أتقت الكنيسة شرين : 
1-شر حرمان الشعب من خبز الحياة في الكلمة الإلهية.

2-وشر الكبرياء العقلية التي مزقت الطوائف.

3-سأل أحد الحكماء القديس أنطونيوس: "كيف أنت ثابت في البرية وليس لديك كتب تتغذى بها ؟" فأجابه قائلاً: "كتبي هي شكل سيرة الذين كانوا قبلي، وأما إن أردت أن أقرأ ففي كلام الله".

4-سأل أخ الأنبا سيصويس قائلاً : "قل لي كلمة" فقال له: "أي شئ لي لأقوله لك ؟ إني أقرأ في العتيقة (العهد القديم) ثم أرجع إلى الحديثة (العهد الجديد)". 

5-قال القديس اكليمادوس: "إذا رجعت إلى قلايتك أهتم بقراءة الكتب الإلهية والصلاة"..

هذا هو مركز الكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة القبطية... لذلك فهي كنيسة إنجيلية من الطراز الأول.​
[/font]


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس*​ 

الكتاب المقدس فريد في وحدته :​ 
لقد كتب الكتاب المقدس حوالي أربعين رجلا من رجال الله القديسين وذلك علي مدي فترة زمنية طويلة تصل إلي 1600 سنة تقريبا 0 وقد تنوعت مهنة كل كاتب فكان منهم الملك مثل داود وسليمان ومنهم صياد سمك مثل بطرس ومنهم القائد العسكري مثل يشوع ومنهم الطبيب مثل لوقا ومنهم رئيس الوزراء مثل دانيال00 وتنوعت ظروف كل كاتب أثناءالكتابة فمنهم من كتب وهو في السجن مثل ارميا ومنهم من كتب وهو في الصحراء مثل موسي ومنهم من كتب وهو في النفي مثل يوحنا ، ومنهم من كتب وهو يتنقل برا وبحرا مثل لوقا 00 وتنوعت لغة الكتابة التي كتبت بها الأسفار المقدسة فقد كتبت كل أسفار العهد القديم باللغة العبرية إلا أجزاء قليلة منها باللغة الآرامية 00 أما أسفار العهد الجديد فقد كتبت جميعها باللغة اليونانية ما عدا بشارة متي 
فقد كتب بالآرامية واليونانية 00 وتنوع المكان الذي كتب منة كل كاتب فقد كتبت أسفار الكتاب المقدس من آماكن مختلفة في ثلاث قارات العالم القديم وهي آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا 00 وبالرغم من كل هذه التنوعات والاختلافات إلا أن الكتاب المقدس خرج في وحدة واحدة وفي تناسق مذهل ، فموضوعه واحد ومحتوياته متماسكة وكل ما فيه يؤكد وحدته ومصدره الواحد 0 ​ 
وكمثال لوحدة الكتاب المقدس نتأمل التناغم المبدع بين أول ثلاثة أصحاحات من الكتاب المقدس وبين آخر ثلاثة أصحاحات منه :
أول عبارة في سفر التكوين هي " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " وفي آخر سفر الرؤيا نقرأ " سماء جديدة وأرض جديدة " ( رؤيا 21 : 1 ) وفي ثاني أصحاح من التكوين نقرأ عن أول عرس في البشرية بين آدم وحواء ، وفي الأصحاح قبل الأخير من الرؤيا نقرأ عن العرس بين المسيح والكنيسة 0 وفي ثالث أصحاح من التكوين نقرأ عن الحية التي أضلت البشرية ، وفي ثالث أصحاح من نهاية الرؤيا نقرأ عن هلاك التنين الحية القديمة الذي هو إبليس 0 وفي ثالث أصحاح من التكوين نقرأ عن الفردوس المفقود بخطية الإنسان ، وفي الأصحاح قبل الأخير من الرؤيا نقرأ عن الفردوس المردود لكانسان بالفداء 0 وفي ثالث أصحاح من التكوين نقرأ عن شجرة الحياة التي حرم منها الإنسان وفي الأصحاح الأخير من الرؤيا نقرأ عن شجرة الحياة التي هي لشفاء الأمم 0وتدور كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس حول موضوع واحد هو يسوع المسيح الفادي والمخلص 00 فالعهد القديم غنية بالرموز التي تشير للسيد المسيح مثل شجرة الحياة والفلك وخروف الفصح والمن والصخرة وخيمة الاجتماع والذبائح 000​ 
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up​ 
الكتاب المقدس كتاب فريد في ملائمته لكل جيل وعصر :​ 
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up​ 
الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي لم يصبه القدم ولم تؤثر فيه السنون فكلماته لا تزال تناسب إنسان اليوم كما كانت تناسب إنسان الأمس فهو كتاب لم يؤثر الزمن والشيب فيه لأنه كتاب جديد دائما ومناسب لكل عصر ولكل جيل 0 وقد مر ثلاث الآف سنة منذ رنم داود مزاميره ، وهي ما تزال جديدة تفيض بالتعزيات لكل من يقرأها وما يقال عن سفر المزامير ينطبق علي بقية أسفار الكتاب الأخرى 0 ​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب المقدس فريد في ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد :
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


الكتاب المقدس كتاب مناسب لكل عمر يجذب الأطفال إلي قصصه السلسة الشيقة 0 بينما يتعلم الكبار منها دروسا روحية ، أما النشء فيجدون لهم فيها قدوة ومثالا 0 ويناسب كل قامة روحية سواء المبتدىء في الروحيات أو المتقدم والكتاب المقدس يرينا أن النساء والرجال قد وجدوا بين صفحاته الإجابات الشافية لكل مشاكل الحياة 0 وكل فئات الناس من ملوك ورعية ، رؤساء ومرؤوسين خطاة وقديسين كلهم وجدوا في الكتاب المقدس قوة ومعونة وإرشادا 0 


الكتاب المقدس فريد في شموله وكماله :
لا يوجد كتاب بين بلايين الكتب يتحدث في جميع الموضوعات مثل الكتاب المقدس فهو بحق مكتبة إلهية شاملة فهو يحتوى علي :

1- خلقه الكون ونشأة الأرض 0
2- خلقه الإنسان وسقوطه ، وتاريخ البشرية العام 0 
3- بعض المعرفة عن شخص الله العظيم 0 
4- بعض المعرفة عن الملائكة السمائيين ومملكة الشيطان 0 
5- شرائع علاقة الله مع الإنسان 0 
6- شرائع علاقة الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان 0 
7- علاقة الإنسان بالحيوان والبيئة 0 
8- تدبير الله لخلاص الإنسان بالفداء 0 
الكتاب المقدس هو سجل حافل فيه التاريخ الواضح ، وفيه الشعر الرقيق ، وفيه الحكمة والقانون والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق وأجزاء منه تدرس في الجامعات العالمية كأساس لعلم المنطق 0 والكتاب يقدم رسالة مناسبة لكل إنسان ، فنحن نجد فيه نصحا وإرشادا لكل فرد في التجربة وفي الضيق ، في المرض ، في الحزن ، في الألم ، في الفرح ، في النصرة ، في الهزيمة 000

الكتاب المقدس فريد في انتشاره وتوزيعه :
يفوق الكتاب المقدس أي كتاب آخر من جهة توزيعه 0 فهو يوزع بمعدل 20 مليون نسخة سنويا ومثال علي ذلك عام 1998 بلغ توزيع الكتاب المقدس 20’751’515 نسخة كاملة 0 بخلاف توزيع أسفار مستقلة منه 0 كما بلغ في العام نفسه توزيع الكتاب المقدس كله أو أجزاء منه في 2212 لغة 0

الكتاب المقدس فريد في صموده وبقائه :


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


الكتاب المقدس معجزة لأنه بقي خلال الاضطهادات العنيفة إذ لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقي الكتاب المقدس من اضطهادات ، فقد حاول كثيرون أن يحرقوه ويمنعوا انتشاره منذ أيام الرومان وحتى الحكم الشيوعي في وقتنا الحاضر ، 
لقد حاول ملوك وأباطرة وقادة وحكام أن يمدوا أيديهم إليه فماتوا هم وبقي هو حيا 0 ومثال ذلك عام 303 م أصدر دقلديانوس الإمبراطور الروماني أمرا بالقضاء علي المسيحيين وحرق كتبهم المقدسة 00 وحاول الملحدون علي مدي قرون طويلة أن يحطموه 0 ولكنه بقي كالصخرة الصامدة 0 
الكتاب المقدس فريد في قوته وتأثيره :


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

الكتاب المقدس يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد في أي كتاب آخر وسر تأثيره الخارق هو صوت الله للبشر لذا فان له القدرة علي العمل في ضمير الإنسان من أجل تغيير حياته بعمق 0 ان الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص 0 فهو يملك في داخله القوة والقدرة علي رفع حياة الإنسان من الشر والخطية إلي الطهارة والقداسة 0 وعلي تغيير القتلة والزناة إلي أتقياء قديسين 0 

 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

تأمل:


*الخراف والجداء!*



http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


في مت 25: 33" يقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره" 
لماذا الخراف عن اليمين والجداء على اليسار !!!
لماذا لا تكون الكلاب أو الخنازير على اليسار .
للعلم : الخراف والجداء كانوا يقدموا ذبيحة. الاثنين يأكلوا نفس الأكل ولهم4 أرجل ولهم كل شئ ولكن لماذا ؟ عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار ؟؟


هذا هو الغرض. 
فالاثنين يمثلان البشر و متشابهين في كل شئ تقريباً، و لكن الجدي ينظر دائماً لأسفل ، أما الخروف فرأسه مرفوعة دائماً. 
لذلك فالجداء تمثل الإنسان الذي يشتهى الأرضيات، و أما الخروف فهو الإنسان المتطلع للسماويات.

خريطة الكتاب المقدس





 

​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*بعض أقوال آباء الكنيسة :*
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس
"اتعب نفسك في قراءة الأسفار المقدسة فهي تخلصك من النجاسة "

http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس غريغوريوس الكبير
"ان كتاب الله نهر فيه يمكن أن يعوم الفيل كما يمكن أن يعبره الحمل الصغير "
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 
" من يعرف كتابه المقدس حق المعرفة لن يتعثر في شيء بل سيتحمل كل شيء بصبر ونبل "
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس أوغسطينوس
" الكتاب المقدس هو سيف الانتصار علي فيض الخلاعة التي أوشكت أن تقضى علي الآداب المسيحية "
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس جيروم
" اذا أحببت كتابك المقدس فلن تكمل بعد شهوة الجسد " 
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس مار اسحق السرياني
" قراءة الكتاب المقدس تنير العقل وتعلم النفس الحديث مع الله "

http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
القديس إمبروسيوس 
" نخاطب الرب إذ نصلي ونصغي إليه إذ نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*بعض أقوال مشاهير العالم
عن الكتاب المقدس*​
​جورج واشنطن
(1732 – 1799م )



وهو أحد عظماء رؤساء أمريكا " 


يستحيل حكم العالم حكما عادلا بدون الله والكتاب المقدس "



إبراهام لنكولن
(1809 – 1865 م )



وهو أيضا أحد عظماء أمريكا


" لولا الكتاب المقدس ما عرفنا الخطأ من الصواب ، وكل ما يختص بمصلحة البشر هنا وهناك مدون فيه ، وفوق هذا فإنه قد كان لنور الوحي الرائع تأثير إصلاحي علي الجنس البشري "


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


الرئيس الأمريكي ثيؤدور روزفلت
( 1937 – 1945 م ) 



" إن الإنسان الذي ليس علي علاقة بالكتاب المقدس يخسر خسارة ينبغي الإسراع إلي تعويضها بكل الجهد "


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up
الملكة فيكتوريا
( 1819 – 1901 م )



أجابت سفيرا أفريقيا وقد سألها عن سر عظمة بريطانيا فأشارت بيدها إلي الكتاب المقدس وقالت " هذا سر عظمة إنجلترا 00 هذا هو سر قوة إنجلترا "



روبرت بويل العالم الإنجليزي المشهور 
( 1627 – 1691 م )

" مثل الكتاب المقدس بين الكتب مثل الماس بين الأحجار الكريمة أثمنها وأشدها لمعانا وأكثرها فعلا في نشر النور وأقواها ,أصحها في التأثير " 



إسحق نيوتن
( 1642 – 1727 م )



رئيس الفلاسفة " إننا نحسب كتاب الله أبلغ فلسفة فإنني أجد فيه علامات أثبت علي صدقه مما في أي تاريخ آخر " 



الفيلسوف والعلامة فرنسيس بيكون
( 1561 – 1626 م ) 



" إن خلائقك يا الهي كانت لي كتابا ولكن كتابك فاقها جميعا 00 إن الكتاب المقدس جدير بالدراسة أكثر من أي كتاب آخر "


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


الفيلسوف جون لوك 
( 1632 – 1704 م ) 
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


" إني أقبل بكل ممنونية نور الوحي وأفرح به لأنه أراحني في أمور كثيرة الأمر الذي لا أقدر عليه بعقلي الضعيف "



الفيلسوف الفرنسي جان جاك روسو
( 1712 – 1778 م )





" إنني أعترف بأن عظمة الكتاب المقدس تدهشني كثيرا كما أن طهارة الإنجيل تؤثر علي نفسي "



الشاعر الألماني جوته 
( 1749 – 1832 م )
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


" ليتقدم العلم كما يريد ولترتق فروع البحث البشري إلي منتهاها فليس منها مقام الكتاب المقدس الذي هو أساس كل تهذيب ومصدر كل ارتقاء "



http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


دانيال وبستر
( 1782 1852 م )





صاحب قاموس الكتاب المقدس " قد قرأت الكتاب المقدس كله عدة مرات وأما الآن فأقرأه مرة في كل سنة فإنه أفضل كتاب للمشرعين كما للاهوتيين ، وأنا أشفق علي الإنسان الذي لا يجد فيه غذاء لأفكاره وقوانين لسيرته "



فرادي
مكتشف مغناطيسية الكهرباء 
" لماذا يضل الناس وعندهم الكتاب المقدس ؟ "


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


تشارلز ديكنز
( الأديب الإنجليزي المشهور ) 





" الكتاب المقدس هو أفضل كتاب عرفه العالم "


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


الزعيم الهندي غاندي 



" الكتاب المقدس تاج الكتب والموعظة علي الجبل هي درة هذا التاج "​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

استراحة للتأمل

الإنجيل المقدس والرصاصة​
منقول من كتاب أربعون معجزه​
_للسيدة العذراء_
​​
الإنجيل المقدس والرصاصة


_http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up_


م. ح . شاب ابن وحيد لأرمله تطوع في الجيش وأرسل إلى جبهة القتال في معارك 6 أكتوبر . وكان الشاب شماسا من شمامسة كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون
طلب إنجيلا يضعه في جيبه يحميه من الأخطار فقدمه له القمص بطرس جيد ويشاء الله أن يصاب بطلق ناري في اتجاه القلب ويلتقط الإنجيل الرصاصة محتفظا بها بينطياته مع أن هذه الرصاصة يمكن أن تخترق جدار القلب
تتبع القمص بطرس جيدالرصاصة فوجد الرصاصة وصلت إلى الآية
"فمن يؤذيكم إن كنتم متمثلين بالخير وأما خوفهم فلا تخافوه"( 1 بط 1 : 11)
وقد قام جناب الأب يعرض الإنجيل في كثيرمن الاديره والكنائس في القاهرة وبنها والمنصورة وطنطا كما عرضه قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث حفظه الله على رؤساء الطوائف والزوار ومازال الإنجيل محفوظ في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون



فما أعجب عناية الله والسيدة العذراء بنا​

 

​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

شهادة المراجع الأصلية

شهادة المخطوطات القديمة :​
يستعين الباحثين في دراسة المخطوطات بالأمور الآتية :
مادة المخطوطة 00 حجم حرف الكتابة وشكله 00 علامات الترقيم 00 أقسام النص 00 الزخرفة حول النص 00 لون الحبر 00 نسيج الرقوق ولونه 0 

أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم :

+ المخطوطات العبرية :
· لفائف البحر الميت : تم اكتشافها عام 1947م في خرائب قمران علي البحر الميت وترجع إلي 100 – 250 ق 0 م وتحتوي علي معظم أسفار العهد القديم 0 
· بردية ناش : ترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي وتحتوي علي نص ليتورجي للوصايا العشر وبعض أجزاء من سفري الخروج والتثنية 0 
· مخطوطات جينزة- القاهرة : وقد وجدت سنة 1890م بمجمع بن عزرا بمصر القديمة وتضم حوالي 10000 مخطوطة لأسفار العهد القديم 

المخطوطات غير العبرية :
· مخطوطات للترجمة السبعينية وتحتوي علي أسفار الخروج والآويين والعدد وترجع إلي 100ق 0 م 


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد:​​المخطوطات المكتوبة علي البردي​
· مخطوطة جون رايلاند : اكتشفت في صحراء الفيوم بمصر سنة 1935 م ويؤرخها العلماء إلي 125م وهي محفوظة الآن بمكتبة جون رايلاند بإنجلترا وهي تعد أقدم شاهد للعهد الجديد علي أجزاء من إنجيل يوحنا 0 
· مخطوطات بودمير : واكتشفت بمصر عام 1950م ومحفوظة بمكتبة بودمير بجنيف بسويسرا وهي تضم خمس مخطوطات ترجع أقدمها إلي 150 م وتحتوي علي أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد 0 
· مخطوطات تشستر بيتي : وقد اكتشفت بمصر عام 1930م ويؤرخها العلماء إلي 220م وتحتوي علي معظم أسفار العهد الجديد 0​
المخطوطات البوصية :
· النسخة السينائية : وقد اكتشفت بدير سانت كاترين بسيناء سنة 1844م وترجع إلي سنة 340م وتضم العهد الجديد كاملا ونصف العهد القديم وهي محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني 0 
· النسخة الفاتيكانية : وترجع إلي ما بين 325 – 350م وتحتوي علي معظم أسفار العهد الجديد والقديم وهي محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان 0 
· المخطوطة الإسكندرية : وترجع ألي سنة 450م وتضم كل أسفار العهد القديم والجديد وهي موجودة بالمتحف البريطاني 0 
· المخطوطة الإفرايمية : وترجع ألي سنة 450م وتضم أجزاء كبيرة من أسفار العهد القديم والجديد وهي موجودة في المكتبة الوطنية بباريس 0 
· نسخة واشنطن : وترجع إلي القرن الرابع أو الخامس الميلادي وهي تشمل الأناجيل الأربعة ومحفوظة بواشنطن بأمريكا 0 
· نسخ أخري عديدة مثل النسخة الأمبروسانية 450م والنسخة البيزانية 550م والنسخة الشرقية 820م والنسخة البطرسية 916م بالإضافة إلي 674 نسخة غير كاملة وهي محفوظة في المتاحف ودور الكتب العالمية 0 

المخطوطات أثبتت الأتي :

· 1- مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس أكثر جدا من مخطوطات أي كتاب قديم آخر
· 2- تاريخ المخطوطات الموجودة عندنا قريب جدا من تاريخ كتابة النص الأصلي 0 ​
وهكذا نستطيع أن نقول بكل صدق ومجاهرة إن ألاف المخطوطات الموجودة لدينا الآن تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة كاملة وبدقة تامة 00 فالكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا هو هو بذاته الكتاب المقدس المدون بهذة المخطوطات القديمة 0 
​


​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*ترجمات الكتاب المقدس* 
أ – ترجمات العهد القديم

· الترجمة الآرامية :

الكلدانية " الترجومات " وهي التي قام بها اليهود بعد السبي البابلي وكان ذلك في حدود 500 ق 0 م 0

· الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية : 
وهي التي قام بها سبعون عالما يهوديا في الإسكندرية أيام بطليموس فيلادليفوس ( 285 – 264 ق0م) وهذه الترجمة أقامت جسرا بين اليهود المتكلمين بالعبرية والمتكلمين المتكلمين باليونانية كما أنها أقامت جسرا بين العهد القديم في اللغة العبرية وبين المسيحيين المتكلمين باليونانية فاستطاعوا بذلك أن يستخدموا كتب العهد القديم مع أسفار العهد الجديد 0 كما أنها ساعدت الكارزين علي نقل الكتب المقدسة إلي العديد من اللغات واللهجات الاخري 0

· الترجمة السريانية : 

بدأت الترجمة السريانية للعهد القديم في العصور الأولي للمسيحية وكان ذلك مرتبطا بانتشار المسيحية 0




ب- ترجمات العهد الجديد

ترجم آباء المسيحية الأولون أسفار العهد الجديد إلي لغات الشعوب المختلفة حتى يتمكن الأفراد العاديون من قراءة هذه الأسفار والاستفادة منها 0 واليك أهم الترجمات :


الترجمة اللاتينية :

· الترجمة اللاتينية 


" ايطالا " وهي التي تمت في القرن الثاني الميلادي ، وقد وجدت أقدم نصوص لهذه الترجمة في اقتباسات العلامة ترتليان " 195 م "0
· ترجمة الفولجاتا( الشعبية – العامية ) 
قام بها القديس جيروم 366– 384 م

الترجمات السريانية :

· الترجمة السريانية القديمة :
بدأت ايضا مبكرا في القرن الثاني الميلادي0

· الترجمة البسيطة ( البشيتا )
وهي التي تمت ما بين 150 – 200 م 0

· الترجمة الفيلوكسينان : 
وترجع إلي سنة 508 م0


v الترجمة القبطية :· باللهجة الصعيدية :
وقد بدأها القديس بنتينوس " 185 م " 0
· باللهجة الاخميمية والفيومية :
وترجع إلي القرنين الرابع والخامس الميلاديين 0
· باللهجة البحيرية :
وترجع إلي القرن الرابع الميلادي 0

v الترجمات الاخري :· مثل الترجمة الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها 0

الأمثال الشعبية

في

الكتاب المقدس




*خليها على الله:

الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك(مز22:55)


*لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد:

ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني مادام نهار. (يو4:9)

*اللي بيته من زجاج لا يحدف الناس بالحجارة:

لماذاتنظر القذى الذي فى عين أخيك وأما الخشبة التي فى عينك فلا تفطن لها. (لو41:6)

*من بره الله الله ومن جوه يعلم الله:

يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ومن داخل ذئاب خاطفة. (مت15:7)

*ان كان الكلام من فضة فالصمت من ذهب:

ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا فىالاستماع مبطئا فى التكلم مبطئا فى الغضب. (يع19:1)

*لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك وان خنته خانك:

بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان (مت37:12)

*اعمل الخير وارميه فى البحر:

الق خبزك على وجه المياه تجده بعد أيام كثيرة (جا1:11)

*يا بخت المظلوم وهو بريء:

طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلى كاذبين (مت11:5)

*جيبتك يا عبد المعين تعيني لقيتك يا عبد المعين تتعان:

ان كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما فى حفرة (مت 14:15)​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

شهادة العلم الحديث


http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up


في سنة 1861م أصدرت الأكاديمية الفرنـسية
للعلوم بيانا ادعت فية أن الكـــــتاب المــقـــدس
يحوي 51 خطأ علميا ، وبمـــــــــــرور الســـنوات 
وتقدم العلوم تساقطت الأخطاء واحد وراء الآخر 
واعترفت الأكاديمية أن ما ظنته يــــــــوما أخطاء 
علمية في الكتاب المقدس قد ظهر بـــــــــتقـدم 
العلم صدقه ، وأقرت الأكاديمية أيضا بخطأ نظرياتها
السابقة ، وبذلك ظهر صدق الكتاب المقدس وتأكدت دقته العلمية 0 
توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس

+الإصحاحان الأول والثاني من سفر التكوين :
الكون ليس أزليا :
يذكر سفر التكوين" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " " تكوين1 : 1 " وهذا يشير بوضوح إلي أن الكون له بدء أي أنه ليس أزليا ، وهذا ما يقره العلم الحديث وما يتفق عليه الآن جميع العلماء 0 

كانت الأرض في بدايتها بغير حياة :
يذكر سفر التكوين "وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلي وجه الغمر ظلمة"تكوين 1 : 2 " وهذا يشير إلي أن الأرض ظهرت أولا خالية من الحياة وشكل الأرض لم يكن قد استقر بعد إذ كانت خربة ( Without from )
اجتماع المياه جميعها إلي مكان واحد : 
يذكر سفر التكوين " وقال الله : لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء إلي مكان واحد ولتظهر اليابسة وكان كذلك ( ودعا الله اليابسة أرضا ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا " (تكوين 1 : 9 ، 10 )

ظهور الأعشاب أولا ثم البقول ثم الأشجار:
يذكر سفر التكوين" وقال الله: لتنبت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبذر بذرا وشجرا ذا ثمر كجنسة 00 وكان كذلك " "تكوين 1 : 11 " وهذا يتفق مع العلم الحديث الذي يقول إن النباتات البسيطة ظهرت أولا ثم تدرجت الحياة إلي ماهو أكثر تعقيدا مثل البقل ثم الأشجار 00 والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلي أنة عندما تكونت الأرض بردت تدريجيا فكان سمك القشرة الأرضية يزداد تدريجيا مع استمرار انخفاض حرارة الأرض 0وهذا يسمح للنباتات الأكثر عمقا بالنمو والحياة 0 ​ 
 

ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية : 
​​http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

يحدثنا سفر التكوين عن ظهور الكائنات الحية في الترتيب الأتي: 
النباتات ثم المائيات ثم البرمائيات ثم الزواحف المنقرضة ثم الطيور ثم الثدييات وأخيرا الإنسان ، وهذا يتفق تماما مع العلوم البيولوجية والجيولوجية إذ يقر العلم أن النباتات ظهرت إلي الوجود أولا قبل الحيوانات ، لأن النباتات كان من شأنها أن تلطف من الجو لقيامها بعملية التمثيل الكلورفيلي وبهذا وفرت نسبة الأكسيجين اللازمة لحياة الحيوان والإنسان وهكذا 00 

خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض:
يقول موسي النبي عن الله :"جبل 00 آدم ترابا من الأرض " تكوين 2 : 7 " لقد ذكر موسي أن الإنسان خلق من تراب الأرض رغم أن هذا الجسم حسب ظاهره لا تظهر فيه أدني مشابهة بينه وبين التراب ، ولكن التحليل الكيميائي أوضح هذا الأمر وأثبت أن جسم الإنسان مؤلف من عناصر كلها ترجع إلي تراب الأرض 0 
إشارة إلي كروية الأرض 0 




يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله : "الجالس علي كرة الأرض " "إشعياء 40 : 22 " لقد ظلت البشرية ألاف السنين تعتقد أن الأرض مسطحة حتى جاء( جاليليو ) 1564 – 1642م00 وأكتشف كروية الأرض وكان ذلك بعد 2000 عام من زمن كتابة سفر إشعياء ، ولكن العلماء وقتها اتهموا جاليليو بالجنون ولكن بعد سنين عديدة بدأ العلماء يؤمنون بكروية الأرض 00

إشارة إلي الجاذبية الأرضية : 
من قبل إشعياء بحوالي ألف سنة شهد أيوب للأرض التي تسير في الفضاء بقوانين الجاذبية فقال عن الله : " يمد الشمال إلي الخلاء ويعلق الأرض علي لا شيء " أيوب 26 : 7 " هذا في الوقت الذي كانت فية الكثير من الخرافات شائعة عن ارتكاز الأرض علي قرن حيوان كبير 

إشارة إلي دورة المياه في الطبيعة :
يقول سليمان الحكيم في سفر الجامعة : " كل الأنهار تجري إلي البحر والبحر ليس بملأن إلي المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلي هناك تذهب راجعة " ونرجع في ذلك إلي تبخر البحار ثم تتكاثف الأبخرة وتتكون الغيوم التي تسقط علي هيئة أمطار في الأنهار والتي بدورها تجري إلي البحار 0 
إشارة إلي تنوع الخلايا في الكائنات الحية 
يقول القديس بولس " ليس كل جسد جسدا واحدا بل للناس جسد واحد وللبهائم جسد آخر وللسمك آخر وللطير آخر " "1كورنثوس 15 : 39 " وهذا ما أقرة العلم الحديث إذ أثبت أنة يوجد اختلاف في تركيب الخلية في كل نوع من الكائنات الحية 0 فكل نوع مميز بتركيب خاص به 0 
إشارة إلي تحلل العناصر 0 
تأمل كلمات الوحي المقدس علي لسان بطرس الرسول : " ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها 0 فيما أن هذة كلها تنحل أي أناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم في سيرة مقدسة وتقوي 0 منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب الذي به تنحل السموات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب " "2بطرس 3 : 10 – 12 "وهذا يتفق مع رأي العلماء في كيفية حدوث القيامة وانتهاء العالم إذ يتوقعون حدوث انفجار مدوي مدمر يجعل الأرض تحترق 0 
إشارة إلي الاستهلاك التدريجي للأجرام السماوية :





أثبت مؤخرا العالم أينشتين أن الكتلة يمكنها أن تتحول إلي طاقة، وقال إن الأجرام السماوية تفقد باستمرار جزءا من كتلتها نتيجة لانبعاث الضوء والحرارة منها 0 وقد سبق داود النبي أيشتين بحوالي 3000 سنة فقال في مزاميره : "من قدم أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك ، هي تبيد وأنت تبقي وكلها كثوب تبلي " مزمور 102 : 25 ، 26 " 0 
إشارة إلي الأبعاد المثالية للسفن الكبرى :

http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up

يذكر سفر التكوين أن الله أوصي نوح أن يبني الفلك بحيث يكون طوله ثلاثة مائة ذراع وعرضه خمسين ذراعا وارتفاعه ثلاثين ذراعا "تكوين 6 : 15 " وهذه النسب بين الطول والعرض والارتفاع هي أحدث ما توصل إليه العلماء وصناع السفن الكبرى من حيث القياسات المثالية في بناء السفن 0
قصة حوت يونان :




ابتلع الحوت يونان النبي وعاش حيا داخله لمدة ثلاثة أيام 0 وبعض الناس تضحك من قصة يونان حتى طالعتنا احدي الجرائد الفرنسية تحت عنوان "يونان النبي" قالت أن أحد رؤساء قوارب الصيد في إسكتلندا يسمي جيمس بارتلي ابتلعه أحد الحيتان وبعد مدة مات الحوت بفعل قنبلة القيت عليه ونجح البحارة في جذب الحوت وشرعوا في تقطيعه وفي أثناء ذلك فتحوا فاه فإذا بجيمس بارتلي يظهر حيا بعد مرور 36 ساعة علي ابتلاعه فتسمي يونان الثاني 0​​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

استراحة للتأمل :
أسود علينا مواجهتها
http://www.elm7ba.com/vb4/redirector.php?url=http://rock4host.com/up



القراءة الكتابية : دانيال 6: 1-12
الشاهد المحوري: إن كل من يرفع طلبةإلى اله أو إنسان سواك أيها الملك لمدة ثلاثين يوما يطرح في جب الأسود

المقدمة
يحدثنا كتاب ينابيع في الصحراء عن جزء من شاطئ كاليفورنيا اسمه شاطئ الحصى، وهو جزء من الشاطئ شهير جدا بحصاه الجميلة المصقولة المنتظمة الأحجام والأشكال، وذلك لأن الأمواج العاتية الصاخبة تتناولها بهيجانها فتتلاعب بها وتلطم بعضها ببعض فتهذبها وتبريها جاعلة منها حصى مستديرةلامعةمصقولة، يزور مقرها السائحون من جميع أقطار العالم لتتفرج عليها.. ويلتقط بعضها الأثرياء منهم لتزيين أعتاب صالاتهم الفخمة.
إذا اجتزت هذا المكان إلى بقعة أخرى من الشاطئ، وجدت حصى أخرى، عادية منزوية بين الصخور، فلا الأمواج تتلاعب بها ولا العواصف تمسها فظلت على خشونتها وحدتها بلا تهذيب ولا صقل فلا يميل إليها السائحون ولا يجذب شكلها أحدا. الانزواء والتحفظ تركاها خشنة ، حادة الأطراف، بلا جمال ولا جاذبية. الصقل والتهذيب والجمال جميعها تأتي عن طريق العواصف والشدائد. وهكذا نرى أن التجارب والضيقات وأمواج الحياة التي تلاطمنا تصقلنا وتعطينا جمالا غير موجود بالنسبة لأشخاص لم يواجهوا نفس تلك الظروف الصعبة التي واجهناها. كثيرا ما يضعنا الله في ظروف صعبة، كثيرا ما يجعلنا كمن نواجه الأسود المفترسة الضارية، وحديثنا عن تلك الأسود التي يمكن أن تواجه المؤمن في حياته وعشرته مع الله

ونستندحديثنا على ذلك الأمر الملكي الذي صدر أيام دانيال النبي، وهو في العدد السابع من الإصحاح السادس من سفر دانيال ويقول .... أن كل من يرفع طلبة إلى اله أو إنسان سواك أيها الملك لمدة ثلاثين يوما 
يطرح في جب الأسود..
ومن هذا العدد نجد استنتاجا أن هناك مجموعة من الناس لابد وأن تواجه الأسود.. فما هي مواصفات الشخص الذي عليه أن يواجه الأسود.. هناك مواصفات للشخص الذي عليه أن يواجه الأسود.


مواصفات من سيواجه الأسود

والصفة الأولى للشخص الذي سيواجه الأسود نجدها في الأعداد من 1-3 .. ونجد هنا أن دانيال كان أمينا لم يرتكب خطأ ولا ذنبا.. وقد حاول زملاء دانيال أن يجدوا علة فيه تمنعه من التفوق, ولكن بحسب الكتاب كان أمينا، وبالتالي لم تنجح المؤامرات في أن يتخلى دانيال عن تفوقه، أحيانا نواجه صعوبات بسبب أخطاؤنا وخطايانا .. ونحاول أن نلصق هذا الأمر بأنه مجرد تعصب ديني ونحاول أن نربطه بأنه صليب لأننا مسيحيون، ولكننا نكذب على أنفسنا وعلى الآخرين بهذا الأمر, أننا علينا أن نعيش بأمانة واستقامة تلك الاستقامة التي تجعل من أعداؤنا قبل أصدقاؤنا يشهدون عن أمانتنا, عندها ستواجه تلك الأسود لأن هذا الأمر سيقود إلى الصفة الثانية من مواصفات الأناس الذين سيواجهون الأسود في يوم من الأيام 
وهذه الصفة هي .. لا تجعل أي قانون على السماء أو على الأرض يجعلك تحيد عن عبادتك.. وأستند في هذا إلى ما فعله دانيال بعد أن قرأ الأمر الملكي في العدد العاشر فنجده مضى إلى بيته وصعد إلى عليته ذات الكوى المفتوحة باتجاه أورشليم وجثا على ركبتيه ثلاث مرات في اليوم ويصلي .. نلاحظ هنا أنه لم يتصنع البطولة، وأيضا لم يتهاون في حق إلهه، ولكنه مارس حياته الطبيعية دون أي تهاون أو خوف .. وهذه الصفة تقود إلى الحقيقة الثانية وهي على الرغم من وجود أسود في مسيرتنا الروحية إلا أننا لا نواجهها أبدا بجهودنا فهناك دائما أناس يمكن أن يتعاطفوا معنا لنقرأ العدد 14 فلما سمع الملك هذا الكلام تولاه غم شديد .. وأراد إنقاذ دانيال عندما لا يستطيع الأصدقاء أن يفعلوا شيئا هناك دائما اله أقوى حتى من الملوك .. لنقرأ رأي الملك الوثني في اله دانيال حيث قال في عدد 16 " إن إلهك الذي تعبده دائما هو ينقذك.. وهذا يقودنا إلى الفكرة الثالثة وهي :الأسود أحيانا تشهد لإلهنا وتمجده، فلنر توقع دانيال، ولنر شكل الملك، الأسود لم تنجح في أن تنزع النوم عن دانيال حسنا قال صاحب المزامير بسلامة أضجع بل أيضا أنام لأن أنت يارب في طمأنينة تسكنني بينما كان الملك صاحب الجاه وصاحب السلطان، وصاحب المرسوم الذي جعل منه إلها لا يستطيع النوم, ليقضى ليلة صعبة بينما من يواجه الأسود ينام نوما هنيئا

الخاتمة
ربما بسبب استقامة حياتنا سنواجه أسودا في عملنا وكنيستنا وفي حياتنا الروحية، سنجد من يحاول أن يبعدنا عن استقامتنا وعن عبادتنا، سنجد من يعطينا التعبيرات البراقة أن تكون حكيما, ولكن علينا أن نثق في ذلك الإله الذي سد أفواه الأسود، والذي أعطى حبيبه نوما والذي بدونه لم يجد الملك للنوم مكان.. والسؤال الآن 

هل موجهتك للأسود بسبب الاستقامة أم بسبب عدم الاستقامة.
هل أنت شاهد أمين على إلهك أم عليك أن تطلب التوبة والغفران​

​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------

